# housing asian mantids



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2007)

how big does an enclosure have to be to house giant asian mantids :?:


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

I use those small 2 1/2 gallon aquiarium. Thy have glass dividers and can be divided into three small sections. I cut a notch in the middle to divide them in half and it can now house two giant asians just fine.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

It depends on what molt their on. L1 to L4 can be housed in a 24 ounce container, and above in a 32-80 oz. countainer. You can find them here, at www.mantisplace.com


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2007)

great thanks for the help


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah mean't to say that those small tanks work for adults. I keep small nymphs in the deli cups.


----------



## Asa (Jul 6, 2007)

For the real small ones, Rick is right, Deli cups are less expensive.


----------



## mantisfu (Jul 7, 2007)

If you want to go all out, Exotera's 1'x1'x1' is perfect. It has great ventilation, and looks great, easy acces from top or front.


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

Exoterra has some nice tanks out, but it's a shame they are so expensive!

I always tend to use cups/small jars for smaller nymphs, and sweet jars for the larger/adults.


----------

